# HELP, is the remote entry affected by the radio?!?



## radiohead (Dec 27, 2005)

Here is a little background.

I had a professional installation company install a Pioneer AVIC-D1 radio in my 2005 GTO. The head unit is a double din navigation system with touchscreen. IT LOOKS SWEET IN THE GTO!!! :cool Getting the XM Tuner and steering wheel remote controls wired into it right now using the new PAC part for pioneer radios.

The problem I have is: since they installed the radio my wireless entry remotes will not work!! They worked only twice within a few feet after I got the car back. The install shop basically has no idea why this happened. The car is there now. They checked the power to the receiver and found proper voltage. They think maybe the wireless is somehow tied to the stock radio and said they found this to be true on other vehicles. They have the manager trying to find out what is going on. They said they may have to make a harnes that will allow the stock radio to be left attached in the trunk so the wireless keys will work.

Can anyone help me or provide some insight, I am loosing patience with the people that did the installation. :confused


----------



## radiohead (Dec 27, 2005)

The installation company called me just now, it took them 24 hours but they finally found the problem!!! The radio uses a GPS receive antenna for navigation. We didn't want anything attached on the outside of the car when they did the install. They put the thin sticky piece of metal (included with the unit for in-car install) on the center of the dash in the very front of the windshield. The magnetic antenna will then sit in place. The antenna was a perfect fit in this spot not noticeable and definately open to the sky since in the very front of the windshield. They finally discovered that where they put down the magnetic strip they covered over the wireless key antenna!! They created a shield over the receiver. They took it off and moved the GPS antenna slightly further up and the wireless lock system worked perfectly again. They finished installing the XM radio/traffic Nav tuner and hardwired the radio to the steering wheel controls. I will pick the car up when I am off at 5 today. I will get some pictures in the next few days and post them!! This turned out to be an awesome mod to the car!!arty: :cheers :cool


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

EXCELLENT!!!! Kudos to the installers for being on top of that. That had me stumped as to what could be causing that. 

BTW - Will the steering wheels controls work with the new radio?

Hell yeah we need pics of this bad boy. Sounds like an awesome unit.


----------



## radiohead (Dec 27, 2005)

I found the steering wheel adapter to hard wire the radio to the controls. The installers tried to sell me the wireless unit, but I insisted on the wired unit I found. The signal could get blocked depending on where they would mount the wireless unit, and wired will prove to be more consistant and reliable. 

I purchased the PAC: SWI-PS. It is fairly new and works with Sony and Pioneer head units that have a wired remote input jack.

The install company is supposed to give me a short lesson how the steering wheel controls will work with the new radio when I get it tonight I'll post more on how it works when I get my car back. I need to get the XM activated next.

This job: 1 Pioneer AVIC-D1 Touchscreen navigation radio
1 XM data traffic nav / XM radio tuner
1 PAC audio steering wheel control adapter
1 Special wiring harness, used for Volvo or something else like that.
1 Custom installation into dash

All said and done the Installation cost me $250!!! For me to do all that $250 was a bargain, I just don't have the time for all of that!!! They had to find and tie that radio into the brake, speed, and other sensor cables for the Navigation to work!!!

I will post pictures in the next couple days!!!!


----------



## the3car (Dec 30, 2005)

did you use a faceplate?, if so, what kind? pics please. thanks.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Actually, the faceplate/wiring harness are from a Volkswagen, for some oddball reason, the electronic items in/around the dash/radio are GERMAN. Aussie car, sold in America with American name...German dash kit, and wiring...yeah, very logical GM, ya bunch of waterheads.
I have the same system you have, only instead of navigation (which I'd never use anyway, since I'm a male and I have an excellent sense of direction), I got the performance computer (AVIC), which is incredibly cool. It shows me estimated horsepower, G-Forces, speed, direction of travel, along with a whole host of other things. It does also allow me to store waypoints/locations. The stock GTO pulls .98G when accelerating at full speed, and can bring you to a stop at nearly 2Gs (1.85). I haven't really taken many hard curves, and I've come nowhere near the limit of the GTO's suspension, yet I'm still up to around .83Gs for left turns and .85Gs for right. My goal is to get all those numbers above 1.0G.


----------



## ShadesOfGrey (Sep 14, 2005)

*FacePlate*

Can you supply info on the Volkswagon faceplate that fit? Pics?

I plan on installing the AVIC-D1, so this is interesting to me.

ShadesOfGrey


----------



## radiohead (Dec 27, 2005)

I will get the digital camera out tonight when I get off of work and find the part #s for you. I am not sure how the pictures will come out, it will be dark so I will have to use the flash.

I will warn you that the mounting that was used did require some amount of customization. They had to trim some equipment as the console narrowed near the bottom. They did awesome at hiding any cuts they made to the kit, it took me a while to open it up and see how they did the install.

More to come, hang in there!!!


----------

